# Roanoke Wv, Stonewall Resort



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Pretty avid road rider, some moutain biking but nothing to serious on the moutain bike but do enjoy some nice fairly easy single track being I am from Lower DE and we have have no trails at all in out area.

For 3 days at Stonewall Resort any suggestion on what bike I might have more fun on? I will be attending a conference so I am thinking i will only have a couple of hours a day to ride.

Thanks


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never cycled in that area but I've bass fished the reservoir on occasion. Off hand, I would say the mountain bike would be the best way to go. The roads are basically rural and can see a lot of trucks towing bass rigs on weekends. I don't know how they are during the week but I would guess you would have them mostly to yourself with a road bike. Again going on recall, I don't think the roads have wide shoulders.

You may be able to hit some trails in the area, which is heavily forested and fairly steep. You would definitely not need to do hill repeats for that week.

Beautiful place. I would do three days there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks man, i called the resort and the guy who runs the activity shack was actaully out on his Mountain Bike. He said if i had a lot of time the road biking is great but for some shrot 2 hour rides bring the mountain bike.

Thanks


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

If you get a chance, post back to let me know what you thought of the area and what your experiences were with the bicycling there after your stay.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Attention Robbie*

This place was great! I was at the resort/lodge for a conference. I brought ONLY my MTB for i knew i only had the afternoons to ride after conference. The reosort actaully had a decent selection of hardtails that i was impressed with for a resort. Trek and a few Gary Fisher. I dont regret bringing my bike but in a pinch they had nice bikes. SO this place is great. They have some really good trails and it was a lot of fun. Read this review and remember i very seldom have a chance to MTB like this living on the DE coast. What was great for me might be childs play for somebody really into it. I liked it so much that my girlfriend and I are going to go back and spend labor day weekend.

Park the car relax bike some lay by the ppol and get in your car 2-3 days later and leave.

http://www.outdoortravels.com/biking_wv_overview_stwall.html


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey thanks for the follow up. .Long time lurker here. Incidentally, I was just looking for a weekend get-away place relatively near DC. 
I'll probably take the mountain bikes too...


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Har. Stonewall Jackson is quite a place. Not so well known outside of local bass fishermen when I was going there but it seems it may have been "discovered". I'll have to do that area again.


----------

